
Auth0 and FusionAuth – Compare features and price - BryanGiese
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2018/10/19/auth0-and-fusionauth-a-tale-of-two-solutions
======
robotdan
The comparison says on-premise, does that mean you can run in a docker
container?

~~~
BryanGiese
hells yeah! not a problem.

